# Where can I find Empire and Peacock Goby(Gudgeons) for sale?



## Mataca (Dec 2, 2013)

Interested in buying a pair of each of these fish. I've been to Big Al's and a couple other LFS and haven't been able to find them. Closest I have found has been a "Purple Spotted Gudgeon". Let me know. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

Mataca said:


> Interested in buying a pair of each of these fish. I've been to Big Al's and a couple other LFS and haven't been able to find them. Closest I have found has been a "Purple Spotted Gudgeon". Let me know. Thanks in advance!


Great fish. Currently have a breeding trio and a few offspring, but none available for sale.

This LFS (Local Fish Shop), FINATICS should be your goto place for anything. Independently owned & operated by Mike. Great guy & quality all the way. These are the shops we need to support. Beats the Big A's hands down!

I think I saw an aquarium full of 'em when I was there on Boxing Day. Also has a great sale on still until Dec 31st.

Check out the FINATICS Aquarium & Fish Shop Blow Out Sale Thread Right here on GTA Aquaria.

FINATICS AQUARIUM 
6200 DIXIE ROAD (just north of the 401) 
MISSISSAUGA, ONTARIO 
L5T 2E1 
PHONE 905-565-1232 
OPEN MONDAY TO WEDNESDAY 11AM TO 6PM 
OPEN THURSDAY AND FRIDAY 11AM TO 9PM 
OPEN SATURDAY AND SUNDAY 11AM TO 5PM


----------



## Mataca (Dec 2, 2013)

thanks for the response i appreciate it! I checked out Finatics today and they had the peacock gudgeons but only males. So i ended up going with a trio of boesmani rainbows (1 male, 2 females) and 9 cardinal tetras. I think im going to grab another 9 cardinals, the school seems quite small in the 55g but they are juveniles after all.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

I've been trying to get a pair of emperor gudgeons for almost half a year now and no luck, I've called every shop and the only place who said they could get it was Menagerie but even then I'm doubtful as they still haven't gotten them. If you do find a pair please let me know where you get them or post it on here as I'm interested as well.


----------



## eatmysox (Jul 24, 2012)

I have both available at Aquariums By Design in waterloo. Both are a good size and sexable. The peacocks should be breeding in less then 2 months 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

Mataca said:


> Interested in buying a pair of each of these fish. I've been to Big Al's and a couple other LFS and haven't been able to find them. Closest I have found has been a "Purple Spotted Gudgeon". Let me know. Thanks in advance!


Where did you find the purple spotted?


----------



## Guppymen (Jun 5, 2010)

*Empire Gudgeon*

You can find Empire Gudgeon at AI (Kennedy & Steeles) ) Scarborough
Price : $5.00 each or $8.00 for 2


----------



## Mataca (Dec 2, 2013)

thanks for the responses so far, if anyone knows anything closer to Mississauga area please let me know!


----------



## Mataca (Dec 2, 2013)

Bump! If anyone knows has any info please let me know. Called many stores, as well as the ones posted above as suggestions.

If anyone has any online sites to purchase these that ship to canada let me know as well. Thanks!


----------



## Xmegatron10 (Apr 12, 2021)

SKurj said:


> Where did you find the purple spotted?


I'm breeding a pair of paradise gourami fish they are my royal couple. Did you know the peacock gudgeon and the Empire gudgeon fish are the rival of the paradise gourami fish time for the CLASH OF THE EMPIRES


----------

